
Benchmarking and Scaling WebSockets: Handling 60000 concurrent connections - federicoponzi
http://kemalcr.com/blog/2016/11/13/benchmarking-and-scaling-websockets-handling-60000-concurrent-connections/
======
alexhultman
(512 _1024_ 1024)/28000 = 19kb per websocket, which is not good at all. There
are tons of websocket servers that outscale this by a factor of 8x or more.

